# Worst Tip in seventhousand rides!



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

A nice well dressed lady I picked up from a nice house in a very nice neighborhood (I know too many uses of the word nice) She literally tipped me a nickel!
I dont know what's worse the guy (later found out he was a uber driver) last week that tipped me a can of soda or this shmuck! :-(


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

One guy once tipped me .01 cent in the app. I took it as FU. He was a jerk in person, though so I found it funny.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I got tipped $0.01 once as well.

I'm guessing she tipped $0.05 through the app or did she physically give you a nickel? :roflmao:


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I got a weird tip once for 20 cents. I assumed they meant to put $2. I got rated 5 stars so I didn’t take it as an insult (at the time). Maybe I should have.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I got a weird tip once for 20 cents. I assumed they meant to put $2. I got rated 5 stars so I didn't take it as an insult (at the time). Maybe I should have.


I've done that before. Maybe that nickel was supposed to be $5.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Elmo Burrito said:


> A nice well dressed lady I picked up from a nice house in a very nice neighborhood (I know too many uses of the word nice) She literally tipped me a nickel!
> I dont know what's worse the guy (later found out he was a uber driver) last week that tipped me a can of soda or this shmuck! :-(


Here's a tip driver 7,000 more rides. See now you're at a new personal best :winking:


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

losiglow said:


> I got tipped $0.01 once as well.
> 
> I'm guessing she tipped $0.05 through the app or did she physically give you a nickel? :roflmao:


I have a tip jar, and at the end of a perfect ride she thanked me (in a thick eastern euro accent) and I her with a smile. I turned around to let her depart with due respect (she was in a dress) I heard a small thud and drove away. Thought maybe she threw me a dollar or two, and was just getting rid of small change which pax do from time to time. So, of course like a fool I rated her 5* before verification (I know rookiemistake). After parking, and waiting for my next ride I looked, and all that was in the tip jar besides momma dollar and papa dollar was that stupid nickel! This is EXACTLY why Uber never should've taken away our ability to revise our pax rating after the the initial rating. Shame on them for that ~:-(


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Elmo Burrito said:


> A nice well dressed lady I picked up from a nice house in a very nice neighborhood (I know too many uses of the word nice) She literally tipped me a nickel!
> I dont know what's worse the guy (later found out he was a uber driver) last week that tipped me a can of soda or this shmuck! :-(


Ill take the Soda over a Nickel.

Delivering pizza
I had a woman ask me to wait
She came back with my " tip".
A Dime.
I thanked her.

Looked at it later.
It was an old Silver dime.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Hey you got a tip


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

$5 should be minimum but it's the thought that counts so least $1 cash if they went less than 10 miles or instant 1 star for 4+ years gotta stick to the code, riders know what they're doing at this point & they'll be nice to try & make you feel bad.

No exceptions stick to your code beat them to the punch poor people not stupid just poor.

You can still unmatch, upgrade to xl if you qualify or sprinkle some chips & go for the cleaning fee be prepared ; )


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

On X, it's just a fact of life Pax don't tip. It is what it is.. There are other platforms that do that.. If you move up from X, you'll find other opportunities that can tip


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> On X, it's just a fact of life Pax don't tip. It is what it is.. There are other platforms that do that.. If you move up from X, you'll find other opportunities that can tip


Depends. I drove XL, Select, and X couple years ago with a Infinity Q60. In this market my monthly average total for tips were worse then. X in this market on average pays better tips. Also the pin system at the airport totally wiped out surge, and those guys driving high end aren't much better off now ayspeicially, if they include depreciation in the op costs.



Gtown Driver said:


> Hey you got a tip


Yeah at least it wasn't a plug nickel which reminds me of something my dad used to say. Don't take any plug nickels son.&#128526;


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> On X, it's just a fact of life Pax don't tip. It is what it is.. There are other platforms that do that.. If you move up from X, you'll find other opportunities that can tip


I get tipped plenty, and I'm all X.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

HonoluluHoku said:


> I get tipped plenty, and I'm all X.


Its probably because you are a cute blonde female. If you were an old fat bald guy that looked like the cryptkeeper youde be singing a diff tune &#128557;


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I always tip drivers a couple dollars, It all depends on the driver.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

The rides I took in Vegas last week every driver got 5 stars and a $10 cash tip.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> On X, it's just a fact of life Pax don't tip. It is what it is.. There are other platforms that do that.. If you move up from X, you'll find other opportunities that can tip


LikePIZZA !


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> I get tipped plenty, and I'm all X.


Your also in HONOLULU, which means a large portion of your passengers are on vacation and plan tips Into their trip... I would kill to work that market...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Your also in HONOLULU, which means a large portion of your passengers are on vacation and plan tips Into their trip... I would kill to work that market...


MY MARKET IS TOURISTS ON VACATION !

UBER SAID " NO NEED TO TIP "!

THEY DONT TIP !


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I drive one woman to her job as a waitress at Denny's fairly often. Last week she mentioned that she had to give all her singles to the cashier the day before because they were running out of ones... but she found two dollar coins for my tip. Nice person. Do you think people who depend on tips are better tippers? Sort of seems that way.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

A tip is better than no tip, maybe they wanted to round up thier fare to an even number, 

99.9% of my riders don’t tip, as it’s not normal to do in my country, it’s actually very frowned upon, and can offend the person, make them feel uncomfortable,


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Classified said:


> A tip is better than no tip, maybe they wanted to round up thier fare to an even number,
> 
> 99.9% of my riders don't tip, as it's not normal to do in my country, it's actually very frowned upon, and can offend the person, make them feel uncomfortable,


Ummm yeah that sux.... Cheap ass country ethics... Time to move... It is good karma to Tip, thus Thank for good service....


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> A nice well dressed lady I picked up from a nice house in a very nice neighborhood (I know too many uses of the word nice) She literally tipped me a nickel!
> I dont know what's worse the guy (later found out he was a uber driver) last week that tipped me a can of soda or this shmuck! :-(


I've gotten a penny
... it's an elusive club


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I'll take any tip, no matter how small, as a signal of gratitude. I don't understand the notion that you should treat a nickel as an insult. I have had on more than one occasion a pax get out and search his pockets and only find a few coins and give them to me as a tip. It wasn't meant as an insult but just that's all they had to give.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I'll take any tip, no matter how small, as a signal of gratitude. I don't understand the notion that you should treat a nickel as an insult. I have had on more than one occasion a pax get out and search his pockets and only find a few coins and give them to me as a tip. It wasn't meant as an insult but just that's all they had to give.


I understand what you're saying, but I also made the elusive penny club. I knew the guy was trying to insult me. He was a complete a-hole. Now if some older lady on a fixed income only had a nickel, I'd show gratitude.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Gilby said:


> I drive one woman to her job as a waitress at Denny's fairly often. Last week she mentioned that she had to give all her singles to the cashier the day before because they were running out of ones... but she found two dollar coins for my tip. Nice person. Do you think people who depend on tips are better tippers? Sort of seems that way.


Not at all!


----------

